
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - elorant
https://medium.com/codeiq/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-%EF%B8%8F-92a4b666c7c7
======
raiflip
This article can basically be boiled down to saying sharing mutable state
everywhere is bad. The primary point of OOP is the mutable state of an object
should never be shared with other objects. I understand where the author is
coming from because many bad, large code bases use OOP Java to share mutable
state, but this is the result of the coder attempting to write procedural code
in OOP. The author somewhat acknowledges this by referencing Alan Key's
definition, but this goes to show in practice no one really has a monopoly on
defining OOP. Better to throw out the bad parts and keep the good parts than
to throw out the baby with the bath water.

------
Nicksil
Previous posts within the last couple of weeks:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20469965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20469965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495834)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20504851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20504851)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511540)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533951)
(this one from a day ago)

------
ken
Posted a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597)

